# santa cruz kayaks review



## christian (Jul 16, 2012)

So I have had the sit inside for a year or so and the sot for a month. In the year I have had the sit inside I have put it through hell. Draging it over nasty thick clay mud, carried it over rocks and sand, been in mild rapids and most everything else one can do in a yak. I love the yak. Throwing nets, casting and just overall abiility to move around in or on top of the yak is crazy. I've once caught a water mocasin in my cast net it ended up inside. I ran squirmed and jumped from one end to the other never felt like I was going to tip. 
The sot...well. stable fast( as far as fishing yaks go). The first time in it I was so excited failed to look at the weather...well 50+ mph gusts and 4 ft waves. I was in a lake so got to shore quickly. It handled nice in the wind. The bait tnk is cool because I fish using mostly shad and we all know how they die. In the surf handled great. Punches through the waves easyly. Comming in was easy. Love both yaks and couldn't ask for better boats.


----------

